# Looking for a graduated senior to replace RJ?



## Jason Svoboda

With the staff aggressively recruiting in 2014 and the 2013 class being pretty much locked up, wonder if Lansing and company would look to a fifth-year/graduated senior transfer to replace him?

For example, Purdue has been saying that Sandi Marcius will be transferring. Since he will have graduated, he will be instantly eligible anywhere he goes. He is a 6'9", 270 lb center that went to La Lumiere after coming from overseas. He played in 29 games for the Boilers. He shot 52.8% from the field (38-72) and was 20-33 (60.6%) from the line. Averaged 3.3ppg, 2.5rpg in 9.3mpg.

http://www.purduesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/marcius_sandi00.html

Not sure what else is out there so far in terms of folks that will be instantly eligible, but a guy like this may make sense especially since RJ's dad said Lansing's offense required a big that could go to the rim. This also lets Gant move back to where he likely should be playing, the power forward spot. Thoughts?


----------



## Southgrad07

That's the route I would explore first. We have 2 scholarships. One should go to best high school or a junior college kid we can land but the other one we should look at a kid like this first before committing to anything else. A 5th year guy will probably be able to help us more than any jc or high school kid in the short term. If we are not able to get a 5th year instantly eligible guy I would  also entertain the idea of trying to land a transfer from a big program with our second scholarship.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Well I competed 4 years of Track and Field at Indiana State, never redshirted - I believe I have one year of eligability in a different sport. 

I will likely be exploring all options at this point. Mom always wanted me to be a college hoopster!!


----------



## ISUCC

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Well I competed 4 years of Track and Field at Indiana State, never redshirted - I believe I have one year of eligability in a different sport.
> 
> I will likely be exploring all options at this point. Mom always wanted me to be a college hoopster!!



Hey! I think even I would have eligibility left then too! And I even ran for TWO D-I schools, and graduated in 4 years!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

So if we stack you two together we've got like an 12', 240 pound starting center. I can dig it! BLOCK CITY!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> So if we stack you two together we've got like an 12', 240 pound starting center. I can dig it! BLOCK CITY!



But can they score???  We need points!

Seriously, we need a shooter, a scorer, someone who can conistently put points on the board--someone who is what we thought JP was going to be.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Proud said:


> But can they score???  We need points!
> 
> Seriously, we need a shooter, a scorer, someone who can conistently put points on the board--someone who is what we thought JP was going to be.



Aye, I can't shoot - but I can dribble, pass and defend. Best of all, I don't smoke pot.

But seriously, I think they will look to add a transfer or two. If we could get a player like Early from WSU who transfered to them 2 years ago that would be a good get.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> BLOCK CITY!



Trademarked.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> Trademarked.



Sonuva!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Anyhow, back to the subject at hand. Anyone know of any other quality fifth year eligible guys? My Google searches have been fruitless.


----------



## IndianaState45

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Well I competed 4 years of Track and Field at Indiana State, never redshirted - I believe I have one year of eligability in a different sport.
> 
> I will likely be exploring all options at this point. Mom always wanted me to be a college hoopster!!



The rule used to be 5 years to play 4... clock starts upon day 1 in college for D1. D2/3 were 10 semesters to play sports, 5 seasons to be on a team per sport with 4 playing seasons. If you competed at ISU for 4 years I think you'd have to play immediately the next season per the 5 year clock. Sorry to kill the dream. ;-)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndianaState45 said:


> The rule used to be 5 years to play 4... clock starts upon day 1 in college for D1. D2/3 were 10 semesters to play sports, 5 seasons to be on a team per sport with 4 playing seasons. If you competed at ISU for 4 years I think you'd have to play immediately the next season per the 5 year clock. Sorry to kill the dream. ;-)


I'd imagine the dream was killed back in 4th/5th grade. :lol:


----------



## IndianaState45

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'd imagine the dream was killed back in 4th/5th grade. :lol:



Heyoooooooo!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndianaState45 said:


> The rule used to be 5 years to play 4... clock starts upon day 1 in college for D1. D2/3 were 10 semesters to play sports, 5 seasons to be on a team per sport with 4 playing seasons. If you competed at ISU for 4 years I think you'd have to play immediately the next season per the 5 year clock. Sorry to kill the dream. ;-)



HAHA! Thanks for that, honestly wasn't sure of the exact reading! Not shooting my dreams down 45, I lived the dream - that would be my mamma's dream you shot down but I think if you asked her she wouldn't trade anything for the world! If I was any good at basketball I would have played past my JR year of HS, plus always too much politics involved. I just ran track - no politics involved, strait up - are you faster than the guy next to you or not.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'd imagine the dream was killed back in 4th/5th grade. :lol:



Easyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## mohoops247

Cully Payne announced last week that he won't be playing basketball at Loyola-Chicago next year.  He may fall into the 5th year eligibility group as I think he could wrap up his degree at Loyola soon.  That being said, I think I would stay away from him as he has bounced around everywhere: he committed to DePaul as an 8th grader, Alabama in High School, ended up playing his first two years at Iowa (freshman all-conference selection), transferred to Loyola, and played for them this year before deciding to call it quits (and potentially look elsewhere).


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

mohoops247 said:


> Cully Payne announced last week that he won't be playing basketball at Loyola-Chicago next year.  He may fall into the 5th year eligibility group as I think he could wrap up his degree at Loyola soon.  That being said, I think I would stay away from him as he has bounced around everywhere: he committed to DePaul as an 8th grader, Alabama in High School, ended up playing his first two years at Iowa (freshman all-conference selection), transferred to Loyola, and played for them this year before deciding to call it quits (and potentially look elsewhere).



Darn shame your bro never got offered by the Sycamores - everything works out in the end and all but I bet they are kicking themselves for missing on him now. Especially considering everything that has transpired the past couple weeks and given the frosh year he had at Loyola. So goes it.


----------



## mohoops247

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Darn shame your bro never got offered by the Sycamores - everything works out in the end and all but I bet they are kicking themselves for missing on him now. Especially considering everything that has transpired the past couple weeks and given the frosh year he had at Loyola. So goes it.



Yea it is what it is though I guess.  He found a great place that he fits in at Loyola, so it's worked out well for him.  He saw the floor every game and averaged 15 minutes a game, so you can't ask for much more as a freshman.  Now he's just hoping that Loyola gets the invite from the MVC so that he can visit the Sycamores twice a year!  Hahaha.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hearing I may be right on this.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hearing I may be right on this.



About the dude from Purdue?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> About the dude from Purdue?



No, not him in particular, just that we're looking for an immediately eligible player for next year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like Tarik Black is leaving Memphis.

http://www.gotigersgo.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/black_tarik00.html

Black averaged a career-low 8.1 points and 4.8 rebounds in a career-low 20.8 minutes this season, and he created an off-the-court issue when he walked out of a practice midseason. Black is scheduled to graduate this semester and could play immediately somewhere else, if he wants.

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebas...s-forward-tarik-black-to-considering-transfer


----------



## Bluethunder

IndyTreeFan said:


> About the dude from Purdue?



Lot of chatter about Marcius from Purdue looking at Missouri State.  Someone even posted that Purdue is not letting him out of his scholarship unless it is a school they approve and MSU is on their approved list.

Wonder if Agrinut has heard anything about this.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bluethunder said:


> Lot of chatter about Marcius from Purdue looking at Missouri State.  Someone even posted that Purdue is not letting him out of his scholarship unless it is a school they approve and MSU is on their approved list.
> 
> Wonder if Agrinut has heard anything about this.



Missouri State HC is former Purdue assistant under Painter; if he has his degree, not sure why Purdue would factor into HIS decision.

dollars to doughnuts, Marcias is comfortable with Lusk having DEVELOPED A RELATIONSHIP...


----------



## BankShot

He'd better start winning some games next season or Lusk's RELATIONSHIP w/ Bear Country will be in jeopardy...:razz:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*The Transfer Market: Big Men*

Slim pickens right now as I mentioned in other threads.

http://www.vuhoops.com/villanova-recruiting/2013/4/5/4186930/the-transfer-market-big-men


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Alabama's Moussa Gueye will transfer after graduation. 7 foot, 255 lbs.

http://whnt.com/2013/04/09/alabama-mens-basketball-player-moussa-gueye-to-transfer-after-graduation/

http://www.rolltide.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/gueye_moussa00.html


----------



## GuardShock

Jason Svoboda said:


> Alabama's Moussa Gueye will transfer after graduation. 7 foot, 255 lbs.
> 
> http://whnt.com/2013/04/09/alabama-mens-basketball-player-moussa-gueye-to-transfer-after-graduation/
> 
> http://www.rolltide.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/gueye_moussa00.html



Did you see his free throw percentage? OUCH!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

GuardShock said:


> Did you see his free throw percentage? OUCH!


He shot 26 of them. Bothers me not. 

I saw his rebounding and blocks in 15 minutes per game. Then I envisioned that in the Valley.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Do you think we honestly have a shot at any of these guys?  That's not meant to be snarky, it's a serious question.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Do you think we honestly have a shot at any of these guys?  That's not meant to be snarky, it's a serious question.



Who knows really. Some players will think they're still HM material whereas some will want to pick a lower level school so they can get guaranteed PT. Totally depends on the kid.


----------

